# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  دورة التحليل الفني للأسهم السعودية  في الرياض  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الدعم الفني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الإخوة عملاء وأعضاء وزوار المتداول العربي    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،  يسرنا أن نعلن لكم عن عقد دورة التحليل الفني للاسهم السعودية *،* بمقر المتداول العربي في الرياض لمدة 4 أيام  "تعرف على أهم المفاهيم التي تحرك السوق وتحدد توجهاته"  برنامج متخصص في التحليل الفني للأسهم بشكل عام والأسهم السعودية بشكل خاص، يتعرف فيه المتدرب على أهم مبادئ وطرق تحليل السوق والتداول فيه باحترافية. يعتمد البرنامج التدريبي على التطبيق في التحليل لتمكين المتدرب من معرفة الفرصة المتاحة في السوق وطرق اقتناصها واتخاذ قرارات البيع والشراء الصحيح في الأوقات المناسبة.    *للحجز والتسجيل: *   قم بتعبئة هذا الرابط http://goo.gl/a7xsYV    محتوى الدورة  مقدمة عن التحليل الفني والأساسي. أنواع الرسوم البيانية. الفواصل والفترات الزمنية. خطوط الاتجاه Trend lines النماذج السعرية. القمم والقيعان والدعم والمقاومة. القنوات السعرية. الشموع اليابانية وأنواعها. الفجوات السعرية. تحديد الأهداف السعرية. المتوسطات المتحركة Moving Averages أشهر المؤشرات الفنية المتسخدمة. فيبوناتشي وطرق رسمها واستخدامها. الدايفرجنس Divergence احجام التداول وعلاقتها بالأسعار. اكتشاف عمليات التجميع والتصريف. نظرية التتابع للمضاربة اللحظية. متابعة الصفقات ومفهوم التدوير والرش والشراء والبيع. استراتيجيات متنوعة للمضارب والمستثمر. تطبيقات عملية للمتدربين.  رسوم الدورة التدريبية: ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  تكلفة البرنامج التدريبي 2.800 ريال سعودي.  يحصل المتدرب على المميزات التالية:    شهادة إلكترونية بحضور الدورة من المتداول العربي. حقيبة تدريبية متكاملة لمحتوى الدورة التدريبية. اشتراك لمدة شهر ببرنامج تكرتشارت. ورشة خاصة لمتابعة المتدربين والتحليل لمدة ثلاثة أشهر. *يرجى التواصل مع قسم المبيعات للاستفسار عن العروض.  للاتصال بنا: ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المملكة العربية السعودية :
3594 طريق الإمام عبدالله بن سعود، حي اليرموك
الرياض 13243 – 6409
هاتف وفاكس 920005188
بريد إلكتروني: [email protected]
الموقع الالكتروني: https://www.arabictrader.com/attc/courses/details/TD100

----------


## الدعم الفني

سجل الأن في الدورة التدريبية القادمة في الرياض يوم الأحد 9 نوفمبر -16 محرم  لمدة 4 ايام     قم بتعبئة هذا الرابط http://goo.gl/a7xsYV   للاتصال بنا: ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المملكة العربية السعودية :
3594 طريق الإمام عبدالله بن سعود، حي اليرموك
الرياض 13243 – 6409
هاتف وفاكس 920005188
بريد إلكتروني: [email protected]
الموقع الالكتروني: https://www.arabictrader.com/attc/courses/details/TD100

----------


## Alsalhy

السلام عليكم 
تم التسجيل عن طريق مقر الشركه ودفع الرسوم هل يحتاج ان اقوم بتعبئة بيانات التسجيل في الدوره .. علما انه الى الان لم يصل لي ما يفيد عن تأكيد انعقاد الدوره وقت انعقادها 
( من ا لساعه الى الساعه ) وشكرا

----------

